# Funky Coffee



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Any idea why my coffee is sporadically bad tasting? I've got a Cuisinart drip machine. I make 10 cups. My wife drinks 1, I drink 9. Set it up every night to start brewing at 6 a.m. the following morning. I make it the exact same way every time. I tried running vinegar through it in case it was dirty. I tried bottled water, thinking maybe something weird with the tap water. It's so random. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the bad taste? Can you describe it? When I think of funk, I think of mold.

Does your wife agree with the taste?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have a male CAT ?


ED


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah. She tastes it and won't drink it. 
I taste it, but chug it anyway. I dunno. Kind of a burnt, sour taste like coffee that has been sitting around all day.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Do you have a male CAT ?
> 
> 
> ED


No, but I like how you're thinking.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking, that something is getting in the coffeemaker, adulterating the brew. 

Not rinsing the cleaner good, other contaminant.

I once had a Tom, that " marked " everything in sight, talk about "funky", try opening an encyclopedia, marked by Tom. 

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> Yeah. She tastes it and won't drink it.
> I taste it, but chug it anyway. I dunno. Kind of a burnt, sour taste like coffee that has been sitting around all day.


You could check the temp of the bad coffee. It might be burnt.

Either it's the machine, or the water, or the coffee bean or the machine is starting to brew earlier than you think & so it's old coffee.

I dislike the taste of water run thru a Pur pitcher. It tastes like sulfur & sulfur is in the filter medium.

Coffee grounds can mold or the oils can become rancid.

I've read that coffee is the best if roasted no more than 7 days before you use it, although, I've never tried it.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Does your model have a water filter? Mine does and its easy to forget.. if is gunked up just run it without it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't know about causes of funky coffee and probably wouldn't notice if I got some. I've drank too much coffee from poorly maintained vending machines at work. I usually buy an inexpensive coffee though I do like a Sumatra but refuse to pay Starbucks prices.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi mm, not exactly your problem but might help.
I was unable to clean the inside of my SS coffee pot so did some searching. The vinegar routine did nothing but this link was amazing. The crud that came out was disgusting. I'm an old camp coffee drinker so taste wasn't a concern but if anything like this is inside I suspect it wouldn't make the brew taste better.
http://www.simplyorganized.me/2012/08/how-to-clean-stainless-coffee-pot.html

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud, that is how I clean my electric old SS Farberware coffee pot, only
I use the dish washer granulas in the box. I put some in with water and perk the pot
like your making coffee...rinse well afterward. It comes sparkling clean.

I also use it on glass wine decanters when the wine stains are impossible
to remove. Put in some dishwasher detergent powder, and add luke warm
water ( not hot water or the glass decanter will break) after several minutes
the wine will start to loosen up. It works great.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Bud9051 said:


> Hi mm, not exactly your problem but might help.
> I was unable to clean the inside of my SS coffee pot so did some searching. The vinegar routine did nothing but this link was amazing. The crud that came out was disgusting. I'm an old camp coffee drinker so taste wasn't a concern but if anything like this is inside I suspect it wouldn't make the brew taste better.
> http://www.simplyorganized.me/2012/08/how-to-clean-stainless-coffee-pot.html
> 
> Bud


Cool tip. I just dump some diluted bleach in there. Does the same thing. You don't need to boil water and it's even faster. That grosses out a lot of people, but, hey, they use bleach in swimming pools. And to purify drinking water. I don't think it will kill me. I don't think that's why my coffee tastes funky either.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

tribe_fan said:


> Does your model have a water filter? Mine does and its easy to forget.. if is gunked up just run it without it.


I took that out a long time ago. Maybe I should put it back in? Heh. But I tried bottle water for awhile and it didn't help, so I don't think that's my problem.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I suspect the dish washing detergent is high in phosphate. I read years ago when they removed phosphates from laundry detergents to protect our rivers and lakes that they did not limit DW detergent, not that much being used. When I was trying to clean my SS pot I had tried bleach but didn't help so might be worth running a solution of the DWD through. Coffee is essential and it needs to taste good .

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

And so? Update, please.


----------

